# Ebay Suprise



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Not very sure what I've got, but for 99p I'll be pleasantly suprised if it ticks ! The vendor is obviously a person of few words :rofl:

Ebay No. 260828686032


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Certainly well described! :lol:

Looks alright though,we'll wait and see what Pandora's box holds.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

In anticipation then! 

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Bloody hell Julian! The postage is four times as much as the watch! Hope it's a good'un!


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Still reckon he made 45p profit on it









Chris


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm very tempted to offer you Â£1.50 for it, sight unseen.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

JWL940 said:


> I'm very tempted to offer you Â£1.50 for it, sight unseen.


Now I've seen it I would consider that to be a very generous offer :lol:

Cheapo Chinese QUARTZ in need of a battery.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Bloody hell Julian! The postage is four times as much as the watch! Hope it's a good'un!


2nd class post and a recycled jiffy bag - the bag is probably the best part of the deal


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

'nuff said !


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh dear........... :shocking:

I revise my estimate, I think he made 90p profit

Chris


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

His description said it was mechanical... send it back!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Bad luck, Julian...better luck next time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Bad luck, Julian...better luck next time! :thumbsup:


Next time !!!!!!!!! I can't afford to go throwing money about like this, it takes months of scrimping and saving to get together that sort of money


----------

